# Wie viel ist mein PC wert?



## oceaninthesea232 (13. Dezember 2018)

Hey Leute, wie viel ist mein PC wert?

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K OC (geköpft & Flüssigmetall)
SSD: 500GB Crucial MX200 2,5" CT500MX200SSD1
Motherboard: ASRock 787 Killer Intel Z87
Netzteil: 850 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11
RAM: 1x Kingston 9905403-442.A00LF 4GB + 2x GSkill F3-10666CL7-2GBRH 2GB (kompatibel)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Festplatte: 1TB SAMSUNG HD103SJ 3,5" 
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Professional x64
CASE: Thermaltake Chaser MK-I black TOWER, Window (Neupreis 130€) mit Staubfilter

— EXTRAS —
1x be quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm 
1x be quiet Silent Wings 2 160mm 
1x Laufwerk noch dabei!

Zusätzlich wurde die Wärmeleitpaste gestern erneuert und der Computer innen so wie außen gereinigt!


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Dezember 2018)

Wertschätzung ist nur im Marktplatz erlaubt, diesen kannst du mit insgesamt 60 (oder 30?) Tagen Foren Zugehörigkeit und 100 Beiträgen einsehen und benutzen


Hast du aber sicher gewusst, da du die Forenregeln ja gelesen und bestätigt hast 

Tipp kann ich dir aber geben: schau auf eBay zb. Nach ausgelaufenen Auktionen zu ähnlichen PCs, die sind ein guter Anhaltspunkt, oder eben die Einzelteile gebraucht und zusammenrechnen


----------



## oceaninthesea232 (13. Dezember 2018)

Hm Okay Schade :/ Dann muss ich leider die Preise irgendwie zusammenkratzen. Ich weiß nicht ob die ganz legitim sind,


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Dezember 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Hast du aber sicher gewusst, da du die Forenregeln ja gelesen und bestätigt hast



Deswegen auch der erste Post. Das war nur ein Test...verstehe


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2018)

Warum geschlossen wurde ja schon erklärt...


----------

